# For Sale



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Shoppin...1/agentType/View/PropertyID/1255/Default.aspx 
USA Trains rolling stock. CLICK HERE


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice stuff Larry. To modern for me, good luck.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

The two CSX cars are gone.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty nice, but a little modern for me.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Everything sold


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That was easy!


----------

